
SILE, a typesetting system inspired by TeX, reaches 0.9.4 - JohnDoe365
http://sile-typesetter.org/
======
nerdponx
Is this just a rewrite of TeX (what Neovim is to Vim) or is the syntax
different, too? There aren't any code examples on the website, and I don't
really want to learn another typesetting language. I also won't be able to use
it with Pandoc, which is a dealbreaker for me.

~~~
JohnDoe365
Directly to one sample:

[https://github.com/simoncozens/sile/blob/master/examples/sim...](https://github.com/simoncozens/sile/blob/master/examples/simple.sil)

The sample directory:

[https://github.com/simoncozens/sile/tree/master/examples](https://github.com/simoncozens/sile/tree/master/examples)

------
hsdkfsdkfjh
10MB vs ~4GB for LaTeX ? a) how much of LaTeX functionality does SILE cover
and b) why is LaTeX so heavy ?

~~~
JohnDoe365
I think that explains it nicely:

[http://sile-typesetter.org/what-is/#sile-versus-tex](http://sile-
typesetter.org/what-is/#sile-versus-tex)

> At this point, the parts of TeX that people actually use are 1) the box-and-
> glue model, 2) the hyphenation algorithm, and 3) the line-breaking
> algorithm. SILE follows TeX in each of these three areas;

